# [$90 USD] Lapinist Seiko 45xx KS/GS display caseback



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Lapinist display caseback for vintage Seiko - first all 45XX series of King and Grand Seiko’s. Sapphire crystal. Mounted once and then removed - Great condition with zero marks. $90 shipped.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

